# Suzuki power tilt question



## Sleestac (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a Suzuki 225 outboard that I am having problems with the power tilt. Both the throttle button and the one on the outboard will raise it, but no luck lowering it. If it sits for a while, it takes several times before raising. I hear the clicking but no power. I am assuming there is a relay that is going bad? Where is the relay normally located? I would hate to take it to a shop for a quick DIY fix.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

the relays are on the enigne, follow the wires from the motor up through the cowling to the relays. usually when they sit for a while and get stuck it is the motor. one way to test is to have the engine about half way up or down. in the middle where you can access the ptt motor. push and hold the switch on the engine and tap on the motor with a wood part of a hammer, remember just tap it. if it starts moving then the motor is bad.


----------



## Bayfisher95 (Dec 20, 2010)

*suzuki tilt problem*

This is gonna sound really stupid and simple but I had the same problem with my Suzuki 115 and it was just low on fluid. Filled it to the top and no more problems...worth a look...


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Bayfisher95 said:


> This is gonna sound really stupid and simple but I had the same problem with my Suzuki 115 and it was just low on fluid. Filled it to the top and no more problems...worth a look...


not stupid at all, and always worth a look, but in this case he cant hear the motor running. so fluid level would not be the case. typically when this happens, (after sitting or sometimes doesent work) it is a bad PTT motor, brushes, open spot on the armature, most times you can tap on the motor while pushing the switch and it will start working, but it is still likley a bad motor.


----------



## Sleestac (Feb 29, 2012)

Is the motor selective on when it works? Motor runs and raises the engine. It will not run to lower the engine. No luck tapping it as you suggested. Bothe of the relays click when the button is pushed, just no downward motion.


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

Try swapping the relays to see if the symptoms reverse themselves. If not, The issue is the PTT motor or its wiring (larger blue & green wires).


----------



## courantpublisher (Jan 13, 2009)

Had the same problem on my DF140 recently. It would work a while then quit. It was the relay and it is located on the left side on my 140's. Took me about 20 minutes to replace and I am not the most mechanically empowered person around.


----------



## Sleestac (Feb 29, 2012)

outbrdwrench said:


> Try swapping the relays to see if the symptoms reverse themselves. If not, The issue is the PTT motor or its wiring (larger blue & green wires).


I switched the relays and do have opposite results. Will go down but not up. I take it one of relays is bad? Now how do I know which one is? Does the relay on top for up and the bottom is for down?


----------



## Sleestac (Feb 29, 2012)

Think I found my own answer on another site. Someone said the green wire is down and the blue is up. So i suspect the relay attached to the green wire is bad? Thanks for all of your replies which steered me in the right direction.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Thinkin to hard! It doesn't mater. You know you have a bad relay. You'll be 50/50 on the first guess, best odds you'll ever git! Only problem is if you have a short. Then, you should've known. Only kidden, glad you found it! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

the only reason i suggested a motor, because you said after it sits for a while it would not go either way. which indicates a bad motor. the relays use the oppisite ground. for instance if the unit will go up and not down it is the up relay that is bad. glad you found the issue.


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

they are probably the same age, so it wouldnt hurt to replace both! They are fairly inexpensive. Happy Boating Dude!


----------

